#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Геше Майкл Роуч - Йога Леди Нигумы

## Александр Фролов



----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

«Не водись и не дружи с человеком, который пренебрег нравственностью или хотя бы на миг нарушил свои самаи. Если ты в белых одеждах попадешь в жирное болото, черная грязь обязательно запятнает белизну. Точно так же, даже если твои самаи чисты, тебя обязательно запятнают чужие нарушенные самаи.»
——Устные наставления Падмасамбхавы царевне Еше Цогьял

----------

Aion (26.07.2016), Ersh (22.07.2016), Tashi_Tsering (23.07.2016), Дондог (22.07.2016), Кхьенце Гьял (02.06.2018), Михаил_ (03.06.2018), Чагна Дордже (26.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Геше Майкл Роуч снял с себя обеты гелонга, в этом нет ничего предосудительного. 
Также наверно стоит учитывать, что полная практика Йог Нигумы, невозможна при полных монашеских обетах.

----------

Дондог (22.07.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Экая гадостная фамилия.

----------

Дондог (22.07.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нарушение монашеских обетов —это нарушение самаи. Снятие обетов после того, как их нарушил, не очищает самаи, как я понимаю. Никаких комментариев от Е.С. Далай-ламы о том, что геше Майкл Роуч очистил свои самаи и теперь имеет право продолжать учить, как я понимаю, не было.

----------

Дондог (22.07.2016), Михаил_ (03.06.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нарушение монашеских обетов —это нарушение самаи. Снятие обетов после того, как их нарушил, не очищает самаи, как я понимаю. Никаких комментариев от Е.С. Далай-ламы о том, что геше Майкл Роуч очистил свои самаи и теперь имеет право продолжать учить, как я понимаю, не было.


Всётаки в нарушении Пратимокши нет нарушения самай. (если конечно эти обеты не принимались при передаче конкретных йогических практик, причём на всю жизнь, а не только на время затвора)
Ведь даже степень Геше остаётся.

(п.с. а вообще неясно по какой линии Геше Майкл Роуч  получил Йоги Нигумы, но думаю что не в Гелуг. Скорее возможно даже по не-монашеской линии. Тоесть эти учения не связаны с обязательсвами Пратимокши)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Всётаки в нарушении Пратимокши нет нарушения самай.


Зато в нарушениях самай есть нарушение обетов Пратимокши:

 (2) Не следовать словам просветленных существ.

Объектами этого действия являются конкретные положения учения в отношении обетов пратимокши, обетов бодхисаттвы или тантрических обетов, полученные от просветленного существа, будь то сам Будда, или великие учителя более позднего периода. Этим падением является не простое нарушение какого-то из этих обетов после того, как мы их приняли, а совершение этого с двумя дополнительными факторами. Эти факторы – полное осознавание того, что этот обет мы приняли от существа, которое очистило все умственные омрачения, и пренебрежение им, когда мы думаем или говорим, что нарушение этого обета не влечет негативных последствий. Пренебрежение и нарушение других наставлений, которые, как мы знаем, были даны просветленным существом, но которые не относятся к этим взятым нами трем группам обетов, а также тех наставлений, в отношении которых мы не уверены, что они были даны просветленным существом, не составляет коренного тантрического падения. Однако это создает препятствия на нашем духовном пути.
(Четырнадцать общих коренных тантрических падений//Алекс Берзин. Общие коренные тантрические обеты)

Всё вышеупомянутое, естественно, в контексте передачи ваджраянских практик. Если геше Майкл Роуч — простой мирянин и не учитель ваджраяны, о самаях речи конечно не идёт, но тогда он не имеет право давать наставления по йогам Нигумы. Степень геше показывает законченное образование и сама по себе не имеет отношения ни к каким обетам, как я понимаю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.07.2016), Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

А в этих йогах Нигумы, есть асаны Сурья-намаскар, а то может быть это нововведение Геше Майкла Роуча? Эти физические упражнения (Сурья-намаскар), впервые упоминаются в Йога-макаранде 1934 г. Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарьи и неизвестно узнал он это от своих предшественников, или придумал сам. Ещё на видео какие-то нетрадиционные распевы, мелодия красивая, но вот имеет ли она отношение к традиции, не ясно.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А в этих йогах Нигумы, есть асаны Сурья-намаскар, а то может быть это нововведение Геше Майкла Роуча? Эти физические упражнения (Сурья-намаскар), впервые упоминаются в Йога-макаранде 1934 г. Шри Тирумалай Кришнамачарьи и неизвестно узнал он это от своих предшественников, или придумал сам. Ещё на видео какие-то нетрадиционные распевы, мелодия красивая, но вот имеет ли она отношение к традиции, не ясно.


Йоги Нигумы аналоги Йогам Наропы. В самой практике есть определённые отличия, отличается и линия передачи. Если интересуетесь поищите информацию о линии Шангпа Кагью. 
Жёстких правил традиций всётаки нет, и на самом деле, тот или иной Учитель, в той или иной линии, обучает по своему. Естественно если Геше Майкл Роуч обучает комплексу Сурья-намаскар, то скорее всего он его и ввёл в практику, как вспомогательное. Можно много подобных введений встретить и в самом Тибете и в Индии и в Непале, даже комплексам китайского цигун могут обучать, как вспомогательным : )

(п.с. что касается Сурья-намаскар, то эта практика встречается повсеместно в Индиях, и в линиях не имеющих отношения к Шри Кришнамачарьи )

----------

Александр Фролов (23.07.2016), Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Всё вышеупомянутое, естественно, в контексте передачи ваджраянских практик. Если геше Майкл Роуч — простой мирянин и не учитель ваджраяны, о самаях речи конечно не идёт, но тогда он не имеет право давать наставления по йогам Нигумы. Степень геше показывает законченное образование и сама по себе не имеет отношения ни к каким обетам, как я понимаю.


Много Учителей Ваджраяны в Кагью, Ньингма и Сакья - миряне.

Как понять - не имеет права давать наставления по йогам Нигумы ?
Если прошёл затвор по этим практикам под руководством носителей линии, получил полную передачу и разрешение - то имеет. Даже в Америке это можно сделать, там есть соответствующие ретритные центры, где передаются йоги Нигумы, да и в Европе есть.
Лишить права передавать(если так можно сказать) может только Учитель, под руководством или в линии которого проходил затвор и от которого получена соответствующая передача.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Почемуто очень много обращается внимания на скандалы, а не на то что кто делает полезного и хорошего.
Одна группа поливает грязью другую, считая только себя чистой, к сожалению всякие борьбы с ересью уже стало некоей нормой, ещё немного и впрям инквизиция появится. Причём это явление распространено не только в тибетском буддизме, но и  в других буддийских группах.

Выливается грязь, даётся информация о ереси, поспудно выявляется что только наше чистое - и все общественное мнение сформировано, можно даже необращать внимание а что ж там на самом деле.

Но вот порылся в интернете и много хорошего нашёл о Геше Роуче, например вот этот его проект:
http://www.asianclassics.org/
 которым наверное многие пользуются  и не подозревая что проект Геше Роуча.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016), Михаил_ (03.06.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Много Учителей Ваджраяны в Кагью, Ньингма и Сакья - миряне.
> 
> Как понять - не имеет права давать наставления по йогам Нигумы ?
> Если прошёл затвор по этим практикам под руководством носителей линии, получил полную передачу и разрешение - то имеет. Даже в Америке это можно сделать, там есть соответствующие ретритные центры, где передаются йоги Нигумы, да и в Европе есть.
> Лишить права передавать(если так можно сказать) может только Учитель, под руководством или в линии которого проходил затвор и от которого получена соответствующая передача.


Раз имеет, значит он нарушитель самай, и значит, не надо получать от него учения и практиковать их.




> Почемуто очень много обращается внимания на скандалы, а не на то что кто делает полезного и хорошего.
> Одна группа поливает грязью другую, считая только себя чистой, к сожалению всякие борьбы с ересью уже стало некоей нормой, ещё немного и впрям инквизиция появится. Причём это явление распространено не только в тибетском буддизме, но и  в других буддийских группах.
> 
> Выливается грязь, даётся информация о ереси, поспудно выявляется что только наше чистое - и все общественное мнение сформировано, можно даже необращать внимание а что ж там на самом деле.
> 
> Но вот порылся в интернете и много хорошего нашёл о Геше Роуче, например вот этот его проект:
> http://www.asianclassics.org/
>  которым наверное многие пользуются  и не подозревая что проект Геше Роуча.


Только это всё никакого отношения не имеет к чистоте самай.

----------

Дондог (23.07.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Раз имеет, значит он нарушитель самай, и значит, не надо получать от него учения и практиковать их.
> 
> .


Чегото не то.
Так можно почти всех, кто практикует\вал или передаёт\вал  йоги Нигумы назвать нарушителями самай.
Это не монашеские садханы.

----------


## Чагна Дордже

Сказать действительно ли это ца-лунги из передачи Нигумы, лично я, с полной уверенностью не могу, да, думаю, это и не нужно. То, какой бардак творился в его Сангхе, наглядно показывает к чему приводят нарушения самай.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016), Нико (30.07.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.07.2016)

----------


## Александр Фролов

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post363797

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post364361

----------


## Кузьмич

Елы-палы. По первой ссылке следующее сообщение с биографией МР: 

"1974 выпустился из Принстона и незадолго до этого потерял семью. Пока все хорошо"
Ну да, немного вырвано из контекста, но сам факт  :Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.07.2016), Дондог (30.07.2016)

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

Роуч создал свою секту, Далай Лама 14 уже все кажется о нем сказал, и сомнений не должно быть это нью-эйдж распиаренный за счет книжек.

http://ariom.ru/forum/p503989.html&s...58591555910850

----------


## Чезаре

Ну, хотя бы, работает над декорациями. 
Стиль "хаир+монашеский прикид" обоснованный для отшельников/ тантристов прошлого (другой одежды просто не было), он обосновывает тем, что...держит обеты частично?
Пока на этой плащ-палатке еще нет эполетов с бахромой.

----------

